# maybe this will be better???



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

hi! 
does anyone know what its like to live in Teloloapan, Guerrero? No, Im not moving there. This is where my fiance is could be getting a job and I may be going there to visit him and maybe well make a life there eventually if we have to.


----------

